# Word for the day  sycophant



## Josiah (Mar 6, 2015)

sycophant  


syc·o·phant  (sĭk′ə-fənt, sī′kə-)

n.   A person who attempts to gain advantage by flattering influential people or behaving in a servile manner.



But history will likely remember him as the ultimate _sycophant_, the loyal sidekick.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 6, 2015)

"Toady" is another word for this. Also another one....but I refuse to say it in mixed company.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 6, 2015)

That word would apply nicely to many of our Washington politicians.


----------



## mporta (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't forget about the political lobby people!  Oh, and add a number of realtors in with that crowd as well.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 6, 2015)

We call them brown-nosers here


----------

